# Fischfikadellen



## BoernOut (25. Oktober 2000)

hallo,ich suche rezepte für fischfrikadellen.
Ich habe vor meine Brassen zu verarbeiten.
Wer ein rezept kennt könnte es bitte hier ins forum schreiben.Danke im voraus
BoernOut


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Boern Out!
Ich hatte hier schon mal geschrieben das ich von frisch gefangenem Dorsch Frikadellen bereite, die schmecken echt vom feinsten.
Ich denke das beim Brassen("Kuttendeckel")die geschichte genau so funzt.
Ich filetiere die Dorsche, ob das beim Kuttendeckel auch geht weis ich nicht. Dann werden die Filets durch den Wolf gedreht.
Das Hack dann würzen mit Salz, Pfeffer, Zitrone oder Essig(wenig). Je nach Menge Ei dazu und zu Bällen formen. Direckt vor dem braten in Mehl wälzen und ab in die Pfanne mit siedendem Öl(hat eine höhere Temperatur als Fett). 
Guten AppetitJörg!


----------



## BoernOut (29. Oktober 2000)

hi,Meeresangler_Schwerinich danke dir für den tip. Ich werde in nächster zeit damit anfangen nen paar frikadellen zu braten. thx
BoernOut


----------



## hecht24 (1. November 2000)

also ich finde geraeucherte brassen besser
muss man richtig lange durchraeuchern.am besten nicht so heiss.einlegen mit ueberbruehten heringsgewuerz.salz nach bedarf.
man kann auch noch wacholderbeeren mit reintun.
also wenn einer mal richtig dicke klopper fangen will.bei uns im alfsee oder auch in der weser gibts richtig dicke.
hab selber schon welche bis 8 pfund gefangen
gibt aber noch viel groessere.
am besten ist nachtangeln.[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von hecht24 am 01-11-2000 um 15:53.]


----------



## BoernOut (1. November 2000)

hi, schulti, hecht24danke für das rezept ich werde es mal ausprobieren. Schliesslich habe ich genug brassen. Gerauchte Brassen hört sich auch nicht schlecht an. Thx to schulti u. hecht24


----------



## Schulti (2. November 2000)

Hi BoernOut!
Zu allererst einmal: bei uns in Bayern heißen Fischfrikadellen Fischküchlein oder Fischpflanzl.Hier ein Rezept:
Du brauchst:
500gr Fischfleisch, 1 alte Semmel, 1 Ei, 1 Zwiebel, Petersielie, 20g Butter, Salz, Pfeffer, Zitronenschale, 2 EL geriebener Käse, 40gr Backfett
Zubereitung:
Fischfleisch mit eingeweichter, ausgedrückter Semmel durch den Fleischwolf drehen.Feingewiegte Zwiebel und Petersilie in Butter dünsten. Salz,Pfeffer,abgeriebene Zitronenschale und geriebenen Käse dazugeben, alle Zutaten gut vermischen. Aus dem Teig runde Küchlein formen. In reichlich heißem fett auf beiden Seiten goldgelb backen.
Guten Appetit!
Schulti


----------



## chippog (2. November 2000)

spannende rezepte! besonders das mit dem käse werde ich testen!! schulti, hast du &acute;nen tipp welche art käse am besten passt??

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. November 2000)

Fischklopps mit Käse?
Schulti das ist genial. Muß ich gleich dies Wochenende ausprobieren.
Happs Jörg!


----------



## BoernOut (2. November 2000)

hi,
hecht mit käse überbacken schmeckt sehr gut
aber fischklopps mit käse.... mmmm
hört sich auch leker an.cu
BoernOut


----------



## Schulti (5. November 2000)

Hi Kollegen!
Also ich nehme immer geriebenen Emmethaler! Die Dosierung kann man natürlich nach Geschmack erhöhen.
Gruß an alle
Schulti


----------



## Franky (7. November 2000)

Moin,Raclette-Käse soll auch sehr gut passen - besonders bei etwas "trockenerem" Fisch, da der einen höheren Fettgehalt wie Gouda/Emmentaler hat. Zudem ist der ein wenig würziger.


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## chippog (10. November 2000)

raclette würziger als emmentaler?? wie auch immer klingt beides klasse!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Rotauge (13. November 2000)

Hallo!Beim Raclette-Käse kommt es darauf an, wie jung bzw. alt er ist, generell ist junger Raclette-Käse nicht unbedingt so würzig wie Emmentaler. Und dann gibt es noch französischen und Raclette aus der Schweiz.
Wie wär´s denn mit Schweizer Appenzeller?
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## chippog (14. November 2000)

bei meinem nächsten käsegrosseinkauf werde ich mal ein paar fischfilets durch den wolf drehen. mindestens fünf käsesorten müssen dann getestet werden. schliesslich will ich wissen, was schmeckt. blauschimmelkäse wird auch dabei sein, allerdings nicht von der härtesten sorte. mahlzeit und

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## ottisready (18. November 2000)

Hi
Boern Out
In punkto Brassenschmauß habe ich als
alter Moselfischer ein Rezept auf der 
Hompage WWW.dorschfestival.de hinterlegt 
das dich erstaunen wird.
Dein Otti´s Ready[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von ottisready am 18-11-2000 um 03:58.]


----------



## Schulti (28. Oktober 2002)

#h


----------



## Brady (30. Oktober 2002)

Hai Schulti
Hast ja scheinbar eine bessere Suchfunktion als ich.
Bei mir hat&acute;s nüscht angezeigt als ich gesucht hab. Mach ich eigentlich immer, bevor ich wat poooste. ;+  ;+


----------

